# This might be common knowledge...Free basic healthcare



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Dec 25, 2020)

If you can ever find a Volunteer Way in your area or know where you're going and can track down their schedule, the Volunteer Way has a free mobile, healthcare bus. 

I've used it quite a few times. It's the most basic of basic, but if they can help you, they will. 

✌️


----------



## Odin (Dec 27, 2020)

::eyepatch::



Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I've used it quite a few times. It's the most basic of basic, but if they can help you, they will.




Whats the most basic of basic hurruooo?

Cuz I got this rash right bellow my doonkadookungfoo butt before my snazzarazztazzsprinkler... kinda reddish with white and purple polka dots.

let me know if they can help?



::hilarious::

PS: long time no see on here... I'm just an accessory myself with the odd post and status updates.

Still...

Let the sockmonkey's know their Machiavellian Lord of Wild Weasels stands ready to summon them in honor of conquest and glory of the Queen.

;D


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Dec 28, 2020)

Good to see you, Odin! I've missed you! 

I'll be back now and again. Can't forget my fam.

Oh and the sock monkeys send their love... ✌️


----------

